# Atmungsaktive Regenjacke gesucht -  Leatt DBX 5.0 vs Endura Mt500 II



## Tobi1991 (3. September 2018)

Hi,

da ich von meiner letzten Ausfahrt mit meiner Quest Regenjacke von North Face wirklich klitschnass durch Schweiß zurück kam muss nun mal was Mountainbike taugliches her.

Ich schwanke da zwischen der Leatt DBX 5.0 Jacke in der Farbe Lime und der Endura MT500. Optisch würde mir ganz klar die Leatt Jacke besser gefallen. Zur Membran finde ich da aber nur sehr wenig Information bezüglich der Atmungsaktivität.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Jacke machen können ? Bin auch für jegliche anderen Tipps dankbar 

Da ich beim bergauf-fahren schon sehr heftig schwitze stellt sich mir sowieso die Frage ob da nicht die beste Membrane mit überfordert ist.


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

Würde die Endura nehmen, angeblich unschlagbar in der Atmungsaktivität.

Ich hab die Gore C7 Pro, allerdings halt nicht so günstig zu haben, hab 275 bezahlt, dafür ist sie OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (3. September 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Da ich beim bergauf-fahren schon sehr heftig schwitze stellt sich mir sowieso die Frage ob da nicht die beste Membrane mit überfordert ist.



japp! Das bringt auch die beste Membran nicht raus.


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

@Osti Seh ich auch so, Belüftungsöffnungen sind Pflicht. Allerdings hatte ich zum Beispiel die RaceFace Agent und in der hab ich erstaunlich wenig geschwitzt bei allen Besingungen. Leider war dann die Membran innen schon sehr bald kaputt, also habe ich mir das Geld zurück geholt und was gescheites gekauft.

War leider die letzten Wochen krank, aber werd die Gore jetzt mal im Herbst testen.

Von der Atmung her sollte die Endura eine der besten sein.


----------



## feedyourhead (3. September 2018)

Osti schrieb:


> japp! Das bringt auch die beste Membran nicht raus.


Seh ich genauso.

Klar gibt es Regenjacken wie Mülltüten.
Aber auch in meiner Gore Jacke schwitze ich bei der kleinsten Anstrengung.
Zur Abfahrt OK, aber bergauf würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen die Regenjacke anzuziehen.


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und ich bin auch eher Schwitzer. Ist definitiv über die Jahre besser geworden. Armpits und ähnliches auf, Ärmelbündchen auch auf und es ist erträglich.


----------



## Osti (3. September 2018)

decay schrieb:


> @Osti Seh ich auch so, Belüftungsöffnungen sind Pflicht. Allerdings hatte ich zum Beispiel die RaceFace Agent und in der hab ich erstaunlich wenig geschwitzt bei allen Besingungen.



bei mir staut sich das auch bei Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Armen und vorne (fast) genauso. Und wenn es so pisst, dass man auch mit ner Softshell absäuft, dann ist es eh fast egal ob man von aussen oder innen nass wird. Hauptsache man kühlt nicht aus. 



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.
> 
> Klar gibt es Regenjacken wie Mülltüten.
> Aber auch in meiner Gore Jacke schwitze ich bei der kleinsten Anstrengung.
> Zur Abfahrt OK, aber bergauf würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen die Regenjacke anzuziehen.



dito! Ich bin auch bei leichtem Regen eigentlich mit diversen Softshell-Jacken am Besten unterwegs. An Membran-Jacken hatte ich schon so ziemlich alles an Membranen, die am Markt erhältlich sind. Messtechnisch im Labor mag es Unterschiede geben, in der Praxis habe ich in jeder Jacke ähnlich geschwitzt. 

die eine Jacke bei Nässe sehe ich also nicht wirklich.


----------



## Tobi1991 (3. September 2018)

Glaube ich hol mir einfach mal beide Jacken zum testen her...  Die MT500 gibts momentan im Schlussverkauf für unschlagbare 137€ und die Leatt für 170€...
Wenn ich in beiden ähnlich schwitze behalte ich wohl die Leatt und hole mir noch nen leichten Windbreaker zum wechseln dazu... 
Macht bestimmt am meisten Sinn?!


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

Die Leatt hab ich online billiger gesehen. Achja, Pro Tipp - niemals ne Regenjacke in Bunt kaufen  Ärgerst Dich nur, dass die Matschflecken nicht mehr rausgehen.


----------



## Tobi1991 (3. September 2018)

Ist das echt so schlimm? Dachte eig da mein Bike eher dunkel ist und der Helm auch dass ein bisschen Farbe nicht verkehrt wäre... 
In Schwarz hab ich die Leatt auch für ca. 135 gefunden wollte aber ja halt lieber was helles


----------



## feedyourhead (3. September 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Glaube ich hol mir einfach mal beide Jacken zum testen her... Die MT500 gibts momentan im Schlussverkauf für unschlagbare 137€ und die Leatt für 170€...
> Wenn ich in beiden ähnlich schwitze behalte ich wohl die Leatt und hole mir noch nen leichten Windbreaker zum wechseln dazu...
> Macht bestimmt am meisten Sinn?!


Fährst Du denn viel bei starkem Regen?


Osti schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei leichtem Regen eigentlich mit diversen Softshell-Jacken am Besten unterwegs.





Osti schrieb:


> die eine Jacke bei Nässe sehe ich also nicht wirklich.


So sehe ich das auch.
Die Regenjacke ist bei mir das am wenigsten genutze Kleidungsstück und im nachhinnein würde ich eine güstigere kaufen.
Bei leichtem Regen funktionieren Windjacke oder Softshell für mich einfach viel besser.
Gerade auf dem Bike, wenn am Rücken eh ein (wasserdichter) Rucksack sitzt und der Fahrtwind das Wasser von der Jacke bläst.
Lieber ein Merinoshirt mehr mitnehmen.

Wirklich lange will ich ohne Schutzbleche, wasserdichte Schuhe usw usw eh nicht im Regen fahren.



decay schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und ich bin auch eher Schwitzer. Ist definitiv über die Jahre besser geworden. Armpits und ähnliches auf, Ärmelbündchen auch auf und es ist erträglich.


Du hast auch grad ne Gore Jacke für (unschlagbare) 275 Eur gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

@Tobi1991 Hab jetzt noch kein Material entdeckt auf dem Schlamm wieder 100% rausgeht. Aber mach ruhig. Ist halt beim Biken ständig unter Beschuss.


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Du hast auch grad ne Gore Jacke für (unschlagbare) 275 Eur gekauft



Ja, hab aber auch mehrere Iterationen durch  Irgendwann wars mir zu doof dann und ich hab auf nen Schnapper für die 7mesh oder Gore gewartet.


----------



## Tobi1991 (3. September 2018)

Naja dass ich bei strömend Regen los fahre ist eher unwahrscheinlich...  Ich suche halt etwas dass mich gut schützt wenn ich mal von stärkerem Regen überrascht werde.


----------



## HeikeK (3. September 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Ich suche halt etwas dass mich gut schützt wenn ich mal von stärkerem Regen überrascht werde.


Dafür hab ich immer eine dünne (günstige) Regenjacke im Rucksack und entscheide dann je nach Temperatur, ob ich die Softshelljacke ausziehe und stattdessen die Regenjacke an, oder ob ich die Regenjacke drüberziehe.


----------



## Tobi1991 (3. September 2018)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich immer eine dünne (günstige) Regenjacke im Rucksack und entscheide dann je nach Temperatur, ob ich die Softshelljacke ausziehe und stattdessen die Regenjacke an, oder ob ich die Regenjacke drüberziehe.



Und die Regenjacke ist dann Marke Plastiktüte oder was mit Membran?


----------



## HeikeK (3. September 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Und die Regenjacke ist dann Marke Plastiktüte oder was mit Membran?


Schon was ordentliches, aber halt nicht Hightech für ein paar hundert Euro, im Moment habe ich eine Pearl Izumi Elite, hat glaub ich damals 80 Euro gekostet, tut ihren Dienst wenn ich sie mal brauche, ist zwar nicht "Plastiktüte", aber halt lange nicht so atmungsaktiv wie meine Gore Softshelljacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FZ1 (5. September 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Glaube ich hol mir einfach mal beide Jacken zum testen her...  Die MT500 gibts momentan im Schlussverkauf für unschlagbare 137€
> 
> Hi , magst Du mir sagen wo es die MT für diesen Preis gibt ?
> Danke&Gruß


----------



## decay (5. September 2018)

Sehe auch nicht wo es die zu dem Preis gibt grade (137€).
Für den Preis ein Schnapper.


----------



## Tobi1991 (5. September 2018)

Hab sie bei Brügelmann zu dem Preis bestellt.
Müsste auch heute ankommen. 

Edit: scheint wohl nur ne kurze aktion gewesen zu sein kostet mittlerweile da wieder 180€...


----------



## Tobi1991 (5. September 2018)

So,  ich konnte mir jetzt beide Jacken mal kurz über ziehen und muss sagen obwohl mir die Leatt von der Optik, Farbe und vom Schnitt besser gefällt wird sie wohl zurück gehen. Die Endura macht einfach einen viel wertigeren Eindruck. 
Die Leatt raschelt gefühlt doppelt so laut und ist auch spürbar unflexibler vom Stoff her. Habe auch dass Gefühl dass die Ärmel  im unverschwitzten Zustand schon etwas an den Armen kleben. 
Wäre die Endura für knapp über 130€ nicht so ein Schnäppchen gewesen würde mir das ganze aber deutlich schwerer fallen. 

... Bin aber noch etwas am hadern ob ich die Leatt nicht als normale Regenjacke behalte


----------



## grey (5. September 2018)

bergauf bei der MT500 die Belüftungsschlitze öffnen, dann haut das mit der Belüftung ganz gut hin.
Ich finds ganz gut.


----------



## Shonzo (5. September 2018)

Vaude Moab Rain Jacket.
Hat auch Unterarmbelüftung und ist mit "Sehr gut" vom MTB Magazin bewertet worden.

https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Moab-Rain-Jacket


----------



## patrick78 (7. September 2018)

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr die Endura in Orange (weil bei Regen ists ja meistens nicht so hell und ich finde es immer noch gut, wenn man auch von anderen Menschen gesehen wird) gekauft und bin auch schwer zufrieden damit.
Gerade mit den Lüftungsöffnungen auch gut für "Schwitzer" geeignet.
Und ich nutze außer der Endura kaum mehr eine Jacke. Lieber mehrere Lagen drunter und dann isoliert das auch bei kalten Temperaturen sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. September 2018)

Kommt wohl ne neue MT500, ohne II:
https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-...acke-herren-p5e98649fb1c3e0a4d2ed47ea2bdca28c

Wie es scheint mit Fach für die Liftkarte und ohne die oft undichten Stretcheinsätze?
Ah Moment immer noch mit Stretch...


> Außergewöhnlich atmungsaktives ExoShell60 3-Lagen Gewebe mit wasserdicht versiegelten Nähten
> Langlebige Schulterpartie mit Silikonapplikation und ergonomisch angeordneten Stretch-Panelen; 3D verstellbare Kapuze
> Belüftung unter den Armen durch 2 Wege Reißverschluss,
> Belüftungsverlängerung bis zum Rücken, kompatibel mit Rucksack
> ...




Ich hab auch eine bei dem Sonderangebot bestellt, find so naja - ganz schön viele Nähte = Nahtabdichtungen die kaputt gehen können und wenig sinnvolle Taschen und vorne fast weng kurz, dafür trotzdem noch bauchig?

Da find ich wieder die Platzangst TT Evo schon echt gut gemacht was Taschen (Liftkarte, Gogglefach. Napoleon + normale Taschen) und Passform angeht, bis auf das viele warme Futter/Innennetz innen und Packmaß+Gewicht.


----------



## SE17 (7. September 2018)

die endura ist schon eine super jacke. nutze sie nicht nur als regenjacke, sondern viel mehr als allzweck-jacke für frühling und herbst. die membran ist top und man hat mit den reissverschlüssen alle optionen. der einzige nachteil ist der bauchige und kurze schnitt. ich kann die endura definitiv empfehlen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. September 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Kommt wohl ne neue MT500, ohne II:
> https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-...acke-herren-p5e98649fb1c3e0a4d2ed47ea2bdca28c
> 
> Wie es scheint mit Fach für die Liftkarte und ohne die oft undichten Stretcheinsätze?
> ...


Die tt is dafür komplett undicht und viel zu warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trallafitti (7. September 2018)

stand auch vor der Entscheidung und hab dann zum Glück durch Zufall dieses Teil hier gesehen:

https://www.decathlon.de/funktionsj...302503.html?searchedText=jacke+&isVocal=false

Kann ich absolut empfehlen, kommt für ne schmale Mark und hält was das Techsheet verspricht....


----------



## DansHampf (7. September 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier einfach mal ein.
Gesucht ist ne gut belüftete Jacke mit geringem Packmaß und Rucksackverträglichkeit, wasserfestigkeit muss nicht allzu hoch sein, da ich sie eigentlich nur einsetzen möchte, wenn ich mal unterwegs vom Regen überrascht werde.
Anprobiert habe ich bisher die Endura MT500 sowie Luminite, wobei mir die 500 nicht und die Luminite sehr gut vom Schnitt gefallen hat.
An sich hätte ich gerne etwas wie die Luminite, nur nicht so hell und stabiler - zumindest meinte die Verkäuferin, dass diese Jacke meinen Rucksack nicht lange überleben wird :/.
Habt ihr da vielleicht irgendwelche Ideen?
Oder sollte ich lieber zu ner Softshell greifen?


----------



## decay (7. September 2018)

Gore C5 für 130€ In manchen Farben.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/gore-c5-gore-tex-active-jacke-ss18/rp-prod166919

Falls noch mehr Auswahl gewünscht ist.


----------



## Tobi1991 (7. September 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Kommt wohl ne neue MT500, ohne II:
> https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-...acke-herren-p5e98649fb1c3e0a4d2ed47ea2bdca28c
> 
> Wie es scheint mit Fach für die Liftkarte und ohne die oft undichten Stretcheinsätze?
> ...



Eigentlich war ich auch auf die neue mt 500 am warten da die dann ganz in schwarz kommt ohne gelbe Reißverschlüsse und einer Innentasche...
Aber für fast 100€ weniger kann ich mit den Abstrichen leben und musste zuschlagen .

Finde den Schnitt auf den zweiten Bilck doch ganz ok. Man kann bequem auch noch was warmes drunter tragen. 
Erster fahrtest steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Emerald287 (8. September 2018)

Trallafitti schrieb:


> stand auch vor der Entscheidung und hab dann zum Glück durch Zufall dieses Teil hier gesehen:
> 
> https://www.decathlon.de/funktionsj...302503.html?searchedText=jacke+&isVocal=false
> 
> Kann ich absolut empfehlen, kommt für ne schmale Mark und hält was das Techsheet verspricht....


Ich hab den Vorgänger aus dem letzten Jahr. Sie ist einigermaßen winddicht, wasserdicht konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren, allerdings sucht man hier Atmungsaktivität vergebens. Ich habe die letzen Herbst ein paarmal zum Radfahren angehabt und jedes Mal war die Jacke nachher innen triefend nass.
Das ist aber auch eine Regenjacke fürs Wandern und nicht unbedingt für die Tagestour auf dem Fahrrad.


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. September 2018)

Steht ja auch nur Sinngemäß in der Beschreibung zur Atmungsaktivität:" manchal extra Reissverschluss"


----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gore C7 Pro...


hast du einen vergleich zu anderen jacken?
ich bin mir nicht schlüssig, ob ich eher eine mit gt active nehme (trail) oder halt die pro mit lüfungsklappen?
die pro atmet ja nur halb so gut wie die active membran...
dank dir!


----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2018)

Diese "Atmungsaktivität" ist kein Kaufargument. Auf dem Bike wird man in jeder Jacke schwitzen, sei es nach 5 oder erst nach 15min.. Bemerke diesbezüglich keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 60€ Endura und meiner sauteuren Gore tex. Da kommt es meiner Meinung nach ausschließlich auf die Belüftungsöffnungen an. Ich hab mich für Gore Tex entschieden weil diese einfach zuverlässig und dauerhaft dicht sind. Als einzige bisher.


----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Diese "Atmungsaktivität" ist kein Kaufargument. Auf dem Bike wird man in jeder Jacke schwitzen, sei es nach 5 oder erst nach 15min.. Bemerke diesbezüglich keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 60€ Endura und meiner sauteuren Gore tex. Da kommt es meiner Meinung nach ausschließlich auf die Belüftungsöffnungen an. Ich hab mich für Gore Tex entschieden weil diese einfach zuverlässig und dauerhaft dicht sind. Als einzige bisher.


genau dahin tendiere ich mit meinen überlegungen auch, also hinsichtlich der armöffnungen.
allerdings lässt sich das klassische goretex (inkl paclite, pro etc.) sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem active (als auch neoshell, dermizax nx, event) vergleichen.
wie gross der unterschied ist bzw wie sich das in der praxis äussert, kann ich halt nur nicht beurteilen.
aber wie erwähnt, laut "labor/meßwerten" ist die dampfdurchlässigkeit doppelt so gross, was sich schon bemerkbar machen wollte und ich glaube diesem ganzen marketing geschwurbel eh niemals auch nur ein wort ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> genau dahin tendiere ich mit meinen überlegungen auch, also hinsichtlich der armöffnungen.
> allerdings lässt sich das klassische goretex (inkl paclite, pro etc.) sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem active (als auch neoshell, dermizax nx, event) vergleichen.
> wie gross der unterschied ist bzw wie sich das in der praxis äussert, kann ich halt nur nicht beurteilen.
> aber wie erwähnt, laut "labor/meßwerten" ist die dampfdurchlässigkeit doppelt so gross, was sich schon bemerkbar machen wollte und ich glaube diesem ganzen marketing geschwurbel eh niemals auch nur ein wort ;-)



Ich hab dieses Active Shell. Alles Werbung. Mag sein das es messbar ist, das glaube ich schon. Aber bei den Mengen die man da so  permanent schwitzt staut es sich einfach mehr als abgegeben werden kann. Aber Gore Tex ist 100% dicht. Allein deswegen würde ich sie mir immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich hab dieses Active Shell. Alles Werbung. Mag sein das es messbar ist, das glaube ich schon. Aber bei den Mengen die man da so  permanent schwitzt staut es sich einfach mehr als abgegeben werden kann.


ahhh, endlich jemand der einen auf erfahrung beruhenden vergleich anstellen kann, danke!
und ja, dass sagt mir mein verstand halt auch, wobei ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein extrem schwitzer bin.

das würde dann für meine entscheidungsfindung bedeuten, irgendeine gt jacke egal mit welcher membran inkl armöffnungen zu finden.
wenn es rucksacktauglich sein soll, entweder pro oder mit speziell dafür ausgelegten verstärkungen.
da sich dies ja beim preis recht deutlich niederschlägt, wird es wohl auf ne paclite hinauslaufen, denn die gore pro kost gleich wieder mehr als 150€ extra, wäre aber wohl schnitt technisch eher fürs biken geignet und nicht so empflindlich wie paclite (und active).
für touren mit rucksack hab ich dann noch meine froste von klattermusen, welche an den seiten bis zum oberarm durchgängige reizverschlüsse hat und sich damit die gesamte rückenpartie hochrollen lässt oder halt lüftungsöffnung an jeder stelle in jeder grösse realisieren lässt.


> Aber Gore Tex ist 100% dicht. Allein deswegen würde ich sie mir immer wieder kaufen.


das stimmt. selbst meine inzwischen vor rund 30 jahren in den usa per fax bestellte alte gt überhose der wohl aller aller ersten linie ist immer noch dicht. allerdings das von klattermusen verwendete cutan ebenso. 
alle anderen getragenen membranen hatte ich niemals so lange, als das ich da bei langjähriger nutzung was zu sagen könnte...


----------

